# برامج اكسل لكيفية التأكد من صحة ال Profile



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

إخوانى واخواتى الكرام : هذا برامج اكسل يجعلك تطمئن على صحة تصميم ال Profile
أرجو ان يكون فيه النفع والفائدة:77:


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ياخي وبارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت بعض الشرح للبرامج


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى السندباد المساحى السلام عليكم وكيف الصحه ماشاء الله التقطت الموضوع بسرعه بارك الله فيك : هذا البرامج بسيط ماعليك عمله هو ادخال استيشن صفر البدايه ومن ثم ال ip او مايسمى بpvi اذا يوجد منحنى رأسى واحد او اثنين ومن ثم نهاية البروفايل اى آخر استيشن وادخال الانتيرفال مثلا كل 25 متر بعد ذلك يحسب لك جميع المناسيب . وبالله التوفيق


----------



## garary (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafammy (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اقصد ادخال مناسيب البدايه (الصفر) وال pvi ومنسوب النهايه مع طول المنحنى


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (23 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ملف جميل 
ولكن المقصود منه التأكد من صحة تقسيم المنحنى الرأسى وليس صحة البروفايل كله


----------



## عزت محروس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير 
وذادك علما


----------



## السندباد المساحي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي عبد الباقي 
وننتظر منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد ب اذن الله


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ سمير سامح السلام عليكم هذا البرامج كما قلت لكل البروفايل لان ماممكن منحنى رأسى يكون طوله 1 كيلو , هو شامل كل التصميم بمافيه الخط المستقيم لانك تبدأ من الصفر وتنتهى مثلا فى آخر محطه افرض انها كيلو , وضحت الصوره. جزاكم الله خير


----------



## المساح10 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخونا عبدالباقى الشيخ الامين ومزيدا من المشاركات القوية 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى عثمان كيف الصحه وعساك بخير وينك يارجل اظهر شويه مختفى الله اعطينى زمن أزورك فيه


----------



## خشبيل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وزادك لله علما


----------



## محمد احمد خليفة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لا


----------



## spe100 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم وما قصرت


----------



## محمد احمد خليفة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لا


----------



## دعيج (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود موفق اخي عبد الباقي 
والي الامام


----------



## ميتووووو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا بووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووب
انتا مهندس طرق جامد


----------



## m.taher (12 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadj5 (24 مارس 2010)

يا رائع مشككوووووور


----------



## civilworks (27 مارس 2010)

عمل رائع ...

و لكن لغة الهندسة و المهندسين هي الخطوط أولا و أخيرا .. فهلا وضعت " سكتشا " يبين الرموز التي بين أيدينا في ملف الاكسل ...

شكرا سلفا


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فضل محمد الكبسي (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فضل محمد الكبسي (28 مارس 2010)

لدي مشاريع تخرج للطرق حلوه


----------



## فضل محمد الكبسي (28 مارس 2010)

من المهم الاختيار المناسب للمنسوب التصميمي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## laiouni (19 أبريل 2010)

بتشكرك اخي مع تحياتي


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## nblcheikh (17 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## محمد قطوش (17 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا اخ عبد الباقي على الموضوع المتميز كما تعودنا ان نلقى منك دائما


----------



## مهندسة النجف (17 مايو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررأ على المجهود الجميل:77::77:
:84::84::84::84::84::84::84::84:


----------



## محمد فرزات (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الخالدي1 (25 مايو 2010)

برنامج جميل جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammadyossef (25 مايو 2010)

لك كل تحيه وتقدير


----------



## odwan (30 مايو 2010)

وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## wael mujahed (14 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
جدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## aljafry (14 يونيو 2010)




----------



## لهون جاف (16 يونيو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## محمد فرزات (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hulk86 (16 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالوهاب القطعاني (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لجميع الاخوة الاعذاء


----------



## ئارام فاضل (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الجِِهد ارجو من الله التوفيق للجميعِ


----------



## civil devel (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## ابو ابراهم شاكر (13 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mouge (13 سبتمبر 2010)

عفوا شلون انزل البرنامج؟


----------



## المساح الحائر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ عبد الباقي لوسمحت توضح طريق عمل الملف والله انا مش فاهم ياريت تساعدني


----------



## lorenzo di nizar (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks mr


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا أخي بس ياريت تنزل البرنامج لو متوفر ودمتم سالمين


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم يا أساتذتنا وزادكم من نعيمه ودمتم سالمين


----------



## صفيره (12 نوفمبر 2010)

[email protected]
الرجاء شرح للتوتال أستيشن ماركة ترمبل 3600 تتش أسكرين وأرساله علي الأميل التالي


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكورررر


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عمروصلاح (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ عبد الباقي لوسمحت توضح طريق عمل الملف والله انا مش فاهم ياريت تساعدني*​

المساح الحائر .. ان شاء الله ما تحتار .. اولا مفترض عندك profile مطبوع على ورق وتريد تتاكد من صحته , طبعا للجزء الخاص بالمنحنيات الرأسيه تدخل منسوب بداية الطريق ثم تدخل ال ip تبع المنحنى ادخل منسوبها ثم ادخل منسوب نهاية المنحنى , بعدها ادخل طول المنحنى ثم ادخل الاستيشن كل 25 متر بعدها بيحسب لك مناسيبك التصميمية .


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## على محى الدين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر لك


----------



## شاب على الطريق (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي عبد الباقي:12::12::12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## عمر مذكور (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## memo110 (7 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalidogc (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## mohamedazab (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nourd77 (8 فبراير 2011)

* شكرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (4 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير وبارك فى اعمالكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمجهود وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engero (12 مارس 2011)

*مشكور ملف جميل 
ولكن المقصود منه التأكد من صحة تقسيم المنحنى الرأسى وليس صحة البروفايل كله*


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم والشكر ايضا لاخي السندباد المحترم


----------



## محمد محسن ابوجريشة (13 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اخوكم محمد محسن


----------



## Mrsimo (10 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## امير محمد حسن (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررررررر مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## Mohamed gabr (29 سبتمبر 2011)

:73:مشككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررر مشكور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولك التحية


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
نرجو المزيد زادك الله


----------



## علي فؤاد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ماجد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوسند الليبي (25 فبراير 2012)

حياك اللة


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## adel104 (26 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا يا أخي وبارك الله فيك و في علمك*


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي عبد الباقي الامين ارجو من حضرتك اعادة طرح ملفات الاكسل الخاصة برسم القطاعات و لك جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## MOTAZ73 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لتواصلك بهذه المعلومات


----------



## adelhathout (11 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed 2009 (30 مارس 2013)

ارك الله فيك​


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد


----------



## mr.dexter (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محترف سيفل (20 أبريل 2013)

تسلم ايدك ، جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## falehffb (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكور يا كبير


----------



## Ahmed Bashkeel (21 أبريل 2013)

مشكور اخوي
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## XYZ111 (13 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## teo_is_me (20 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## عاشق السهر (17 أغسطس 2019)

شكرا لك جاري التحيل والتطبيق


----------



## حسام عبد الله (11 سبتمبر 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heguehm (29 يناير 2020)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## SAHMT (24 أغسطس 2021)

مجهود رائع يشكر عليه

إن شاء الله سأقدم لكم ملف أكسل حساب أتوماتيكي بنفس الطريقة الي تقدم بها أخونا بالموضوع ولكن مختلف بإدخال معلومات المسقط الرأسي Profile للطريق من كيلو وحتى الف كيلو ويتم إدخال المحطة والمنسوب وطول المنحنى أضف على ذلك إدخال معلومات السوبر SuperElevation ليتم حساب أي نقطة من محور السنتر للطريق سواءً بإتجاه اليمين أو اليسار ويتم الحساب أتوماتيكياً يتم العمل ضمن بيئة أوفيس 2006 وما فوق بعض الأجهزة لا تقبل الإصدار الأحدث يتم العمل على ذلك.

فقط هناك بعض التعديل عليه وهو محمي لغاية إستكمال التعديلات عليه وسيتم إنزاله بالكامل وكذلك إنزال برنامج حساب السوبر أتوماتيكي وحساب Runoff و Runout التي أغلب أخطائها بالسيفل سيتم تلافيها إن شاء الله - دعوة في ظهر الغيب

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## TIGER3 (27 أغسطس 2021)

بارك الله فيك


----------

